# CHEAP DIY CANOPY FOR DIY LED FIXTURE



## BARNEY3990 (Nov 18, 2014)

canopy 2 by barney3990, on Flickr
pine canopy 1 by barney3990, on Flickrhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/128 ... 825476775/]







[/url]
canopy 3 by barney3990, on Flickr
tank canopy by barney3990, on Flickr

I WANTED A LED FIXTURE FOR MY 100G AFRICAN CICHLID TANK. AFTER SEARCHING THE NET FOR HOURS ON END I COULDN'T FIND WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR. I PERSONALLY DON'T LIKE THE LED FIXTURES THAT HANG ABOVE THE TANK. JUST IS NOT MY STYLE. SO I DID SOME BRAINSTORMING AND CAME UP WITH THIS OPEN TOP CANOPY TO AID IN THE DISPERSION OF HEAT FROM MY LEDS. I WANTED TO KEEP IT SIMPLE, CHEAP, AND EFFECTIVE.

MATERIALS FOR CANOPY:

2- 1"X3" COMMON BOARD 8FT.
1- 1"X6" COMMON BOARD 6FT.
1- 1"X6" COMMON BOARD 4FT.
COST 15$ FROM HARWARE STORE
I HAD SOME SCREWS AND LIQUID NAILS ADHESIVE (OPTIONAL) IN THE GARAGE TO USE AS WELL.

THE 6FT 1"X6" WAS CUT AND HELD UP TO THE FRONT TOP OF THE TANK, THEN THE SIDES CUT AND HELD UP. EVERYTHING LINED UP AND THEN THE 1"X3" WAS CUT AND GLUED WITH THE LIQUID NAILS. I USED SCREWS TO GIVE IT SOME PRESSURE AND STRENGTH. AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICTURE THE 1"X3" GOES ALL THE WAY AROUND ON THREE SIDES ABOUT 1.5" FRON THE BOTTOM OF THE 1"X6" TO COVER THE BLACK PLASTIC TOP OF THE TANK. THE OTHER 1"X3" IS CUT TO BRACE THE WHOLE PIECE AND SCREWED AND GLUED IN THE BACK TOP OF THE CANOPY. I STAINED THE CANOPY THE SAME COLOR AS MY STAND. I USED A STAIN AND POLYURETHANE IN ONE TO DO THIS STEP.

THE DIY LED FIXTURE WILL REST ON TOP OF THE INNER 1"X3" PIECE ON EACH SIDE OF THE CANOPY. THIS WILL ALLOW THE HEAT TO ESCAPE AND ALSO BLOCK THE FIXTURE FROM BEING VISIBLE ACROSS THE ROOM. IT WILL ALSO KEEP THE LIGHT FROM SPILLING OUT IN FRONT AND ON THE SIDES OF THE TANK.

NEXT IS THE DIY LED FIXTURE. 
I WANTED TO DO THIS THE CHEAPEST WAY POSSIBLE. I WENT WITH THE CHEAPEST CHINESE LEDS AND DRIVERS FROM ONLINE AUCTION SITES. I HAVE BUILT A DIY FIXTURE FOR MY 10G FROM THESE SAME LEDS AND DRIVERS AND IT CAME OUT GREAT. THIS ONE WILL BE ON A BIGGER SCALE. AFTER TONS OF RESEARCH, I REALIZED EVERYONE HAS AN OPINION ON WHAT YOU SHOULD AND SHOULDN'T DO. BASICALLY YOU CAN GET AS CRAZY OR AS SIMPLE AS FITS YOUR NEEDS. YOU COULD EASILY GO WITH CREE LEDS AND MEANWELL DIMMABLE DRIVERS TO GIVE YOU MORE CONTROL OVER YOUR LEDS. ALSO THE CREES WILL BE MORE EFFICIENT BUT THAT ALSO COMES WITH MORE COST. THIS BUILD IS NOT FOR EVERONE BUT I JUST WANTED TO SHARE TO HELP OUT ANYONE WHO IS LOOKING FOR A CHEAPER WAY TO HAVE AN LED FIXTURE. APPROXIMATE COST FOR THIS IS 117$ MINUS SCREWS, STAIN, AND HOOK UP WIRES. I ASSUME YOU HAVE A SOLDERING IRON AND SOLDER.

PARTS LIST FOR THE 100G:

2- (18 3W PIECES LED DRIVERS) 600Ma+- 25$
1- (12 3W PIECES LED DRIVERS) 680Ma+- 10$ 
18 -6500K 3W LEDS 8$
18 -10000K 3W LEDS 8$
12 -ROYAL BLUE 3W LEDS 4$
3 LED TOGGLE SWITCHES (ONES TYPICALLY USED IN AUTOS FOR AUX LIGHTS) 3$
LED PLASTER/GLUE 4$
4 8FT 1.5"X1"X1/8" ALUMINIUM C CHANNEL (HEATSINK) 40$
COST 102$

I HAVE TONS OF SCREWS AND NUTS IN THE GARAGE SO I DIDNT HAVE TO PURCHASE THOSE. 
I CUT 3 PIECES OF C CHANNEL IN 5FT SECTIONS THEN USED THE EXCESS TO TO MAKE THE FOURTH PIECE. I USED SCREWS AND NUTS TO HOLD THE END PIECES TOGETHER SPACING THE CHANNEL ABOUT 1.5" APART TO HELP WITH THE HEAT. IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FIXTURE WHERE THE TWO 2.5FT CHANNEL MEETS I USED SCREWS AND EXTRA C CHANNEL TO BRACE THAT PIECE. THIS IS WHERE IM AT AT THE MOMMENT AND WILL UPDATE WITH MY PROGRESS AND MORE PICTURES TO CLEAR THINGS UP.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it so far, nice job matching the stain on the stand. It's also helpful that you included the materials list for others to get an idea of materials needed.

I know you are new to the forum but please don't use all caps when posting.


----------



## BARNEY3990 (Nov 18, 2014)

I finished glueing the leds and wired up 18 6500k and 12 royal blues. 















[url=https://flic.kr/p/q8X7R6][url=https://flic.kr/p/pccHsa]
so far I am pleased with the leds. I could leave it this way but I'm going to still wire up the other 18 10000k whites. All 3 different color leds will be run on their own drivers and all have toggle switches to control them. This will let me go 10000k, 6500k, royal blue, or any combo of the 3. I will post more pictures when I'm done.


----------



## pinkrosi (Nov 22, 2014)

I bought a used 55 gal tank to play with a 3D background. After looking at several on youtube I decided to try the PVC idea. I got some pieces of 2, 2 1/2 and 3 inch tube and ripped them in half on a table saw


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

That looks sweet!

How about a full tank shot with the new lighting?


----------



## BARNEY3990 (Nov 18, 2014)

This is some old acrylic i had from some scraps.

2014-11-21_10-19-09 by barney3990, on Flickr


2014-11-22_12-57-07 by barney3990, on Flickr
I added some toggle switches to control the different strings of leds and fan.

2014-11-22_01-02-02 by barney3990, on Flickr


2014-12-05_05-55-55 by barney3990, on Flickr


2014-12-05_06-57-47 by barney3990, on Flickr
This shows the top of the fixture.

2014-12-05_06-58-20 by barney3990, on Flickr


----------



## BARNEY3990 (Nov 18, 2014)

The light came out great. Its really hard to see its potential from a camera phone but the shimmer and color is great. I often leave only the 10000k string or the 6500k on. With all three 10000k, 6500k, and royal blue strings on for 10 hours the aluminium C chanel only gets slightly warm to the touch, not even hot at all. Let me know what you guys think.


----------

